# Industrie Gigant 2 unter virtual box laufen lassen, wie?



## ole88 (16. Juni 2009)

hi,
ich möchte industrie gigant 2 endlich wieder mal spielen und bin jetzt am überlegen wie ich das am besten mach im kompati. modus gehts nicht dann bleibt ja noch virtual box nur wie gaukel ich dem spiel vor das ne uralt grafikkarte drin steckt und das ganze mit xp.
bitte um hilfe hab das noch nie gemacht


----------



## Der Maniac (16. Juni 2009)

umpf... mit deiner Grafikkarte sollte es eigentlich noch laufen (sofern deine Signatur aktuell ist), ansonsten kannst du ja trotzdem mal versuchen den "nVidia-Mod" zu installieren, evtl. funktioniert das ja...  HIER  kannst du den mod runterladen...
ich weiss das das recht abwegig klingt, nen nVidia Mod auf ATI anzuwenden, hat bei meiner alten Graka aber auch geholfen x_X


----------



## ole88 (16. Juni 2009)

hi,
mit meiner gtx260 hat dieser mod nicht funktioniert. aber gut ausprobieren geht immr


EDIT:
ok spiel läuft mit dem ati nvidia mod  nur die anziege is ja total klein und des stürtzt bei nachrichten immer ab, lösungsvorschläge?


----------

